# Newbie from the North East on FF - Just at the very start of this journey



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies (and perhaps some Gents??)

I've been reading posts on FF for about 6months now and have found so many of the discussions so helpful.
I thought it was about time I made myself known as we have begun treatment at the Hathor Unit at Hexham Hospital under Mr Forsey.

We have been TTC for 2 years / Without officially being able to time fertile periods it as I haven't had a cycle as yet. After years of very infrequent periods and blood tests always showing raised testosterone levels I have FINALLY had the ultrasound scan and confirmed textbook PCOS. A relief to finally have confirmation.
There is 19years between my DH & I (DH has 3 grown up boys from his previous marriage. He had a vasectomy reversal approx 8 years ago and as a result, a LSC at 9million )

I have just finished my 5 days of Medroxyprogesterone to start my cycle so expecting AF within next couple of days.

On Day 2, I will start Chlomid.....and I suppose...the journey begins...

For now being told to continue to try naturally and hope DHs  LSC can reach the goal now that I'll finally be ovulating.

Looking forward to making some friends on here xxx


----------



## Meganswish (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,

I thought I would respond to your post as I am a newbie also and have been using FF for advice during most of the stages of my fertility journey until today when I finally decided to write my first post.

I am from Hampshire so I don't think we could be further apart but felt the need to say hi as it kind of feels like the first day of school when you are a newbie.

I wish you all the best in your upcoming treatment and hope you make many more friends that can relate to your journey.

xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply Meganswish. Means a huge amount to think that even one person has read it and taken the time to reply.

It is all pretty daunting I'll be honest. I'm petrified of the disappointment the next few months may hold but realise it is important to stay positive!

You've obviously been through a hell of a journey so far! Sending so much luck for your 2ww.

Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi hopeful,

Welcome to FF and to the fertility roller coaster!! I'm a North easterner too. We have a big age gap & my DP also had vasectomy. So we aren't too different! His couldn't be reversed though so we had to have ICSI. We are at the end of our first cycle & are testing tomorrow!!  

Which clinic are you at? We are at Centre for Life, Newcastle. They're really nice. I hope everything goes to plan for you. This is a fab site for support, and general venting!!

Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi AC_Hopeful and welcome to FF. This will certainly be a roller coaster for you, but the support and advice on here is fantastic, and got he through both my miscarriage and my BFN!
I am also in the northeast and am at Hartlepool ARU.  

I hope everything goes to plan for you 

Xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Amoeba1705 & EllJay88

Sorry for delay! Thanks so much for your responses. Great to hear from others in the North East too. I've started my treatment at the Hathor Unit in Hexham at this stage. If Chlomid alone isn't successful we will move to either Centre For Life or QE Gateshead for the next stages.

I think I'm already addicted to this site reading all the discussions!
xxxx

EllJay I hope your testing yesterday went ok??xxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Hopeful

Welcome to FF! 

Firstly, i'm so sorry you find yourself here, Infertility and the journey it takes us down is a pretty horrible one, but I really hope you make some good friends on FF and find lots of support. I know I have, it's been a complete life saver!

I've left some links below which you might find helpful, you might have already found your way around already, of course. 

I think Hexham is in the North east? Forgive my poor geography if not! here's the North east clinic boards:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=242.0

Here's the PCOS support boards

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

And the clomid support boards:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

There's also a diary section where members keep a record of their treatments, I always found that a really useful resource!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

Good luck with your journey xx

Wendy


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Wendy,
Thanks so much for the links to all the boards! Sorry for the delayed reply..I hadn't seen your reply until just this morning!xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

no problem, give me a shout if you need anything x


----------

